# Clutch problem, please help!!



## New2thefamily (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm having a problem with my clutch and need assistance if it's a quick fix. 2005 stock GTO M6. Stock clutch with 60k.

Woke up one morning after a 40 degree chill. My clutch has a lot of play in the first 3-4 inches. I'm able to tap it with my foot easily with no real pressure. By time it gets to the point where it will go in gear, it's but a couple inches from the floor. Every time I shift It feels like it won't go in gear, but does. Still the same problem with warmer weather. 

It feels like I have no clutch left. One night no problem, the next morning this. 

Any help would be appreciated
Thank you
Drew


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

Is there brake fluid in the clutch master reservoir? The slaves tend to go out on these cars resulting in this problem.


----------



## New2thefamily (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes there is brake fluid in the master reservoir


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Slave is gone and you need a new clutch.

First off, the stock clutch sucks. Many have gotten a lot of life out of it, but frankly, it sucks. Get a new clutch. 

Second, get a new slave, including the throwout bearing. 

Once everything has been replaced, see if the problem still persists. I highly doubt it will. It sounds as if the clutch is not fully disengaging like it should be. One easy way to tell if this is true is to put the car in 1st gear on level ground. With the clutch pushed in and in 1st gear, rev the motor to around 5500 RPM. If it creeps forward, you have an engagement problem.


----------



## New2thefamily (Oct 4, 2009)

Thank u for the advice. There's a pretty penny lol

Drew


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

I would try just bleeding the system first and see if that helps. You may be able to get it back to driving condition, at least for a while. It's worth a try if your next step is going to be replace everything.


----------



## New2thefamily (Oct 4, 2009)

Ya I'll try a more mild approach before spending the money I dont have. Bleeding the system difficult?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

You could bleed the system all you want, but I highly doubt that is going to fix your problem. You are on the last leg of your stock clutch and if you keep driving with a clutch that is not properly disengaging, you will ruin your transmission and could be spending twice what you would pay now. Replace it. Trust me. If you are not going to replace the clutch, then for 70 bucks you could replace the slave. But it is so much less of a hassle to drop the transmission once. Unless of course you'd like to pay some twice lol


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

Falco21 said:


> You could bleed the system all you want, but I highly doubt that is going to fix your problem. You are on the last leg of your stock clutch and if you keep driving with a clutch that is not properly disengaging, you will ruin your transmission and could be spending twice what you would pay now. Replace it. Trust me. If you are not going to replace the clutch, then for 70 bucks you could replace the slave. But it is so much less of a hassle to drop the transmission once. Unless of course you'd like to pay some twice lol


I agree here, but try bleeding and see if you get clutch feel back. Then do the test reviv the engine with the clutch out and see if the clutch is fully releasing. When my slave went it would still release all the way even up to he point it would hold fluid more than a day. If your doesn't then yeah change it right away. My let me have some flexibility as to when I wanted fix it. Sorry if there are any spelling mistakes, I'm on my iPod and I'm not spell checking this.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

ViperT4 said:


> I agree here, but try bleeding and see if you get clutch feel back. Then do the test reviv the engine with the clutch out and see if the clutch is fully releasing. When my slave went it would still release all the way even up to he point it would hold fluid more than a day. If your doesn't then yeah change it right away. My let me have some flexibility as to when I wanted fix it. Sorry if there are any spelling mistakes, I'm on my iPod and I'm not spell checking this.


Well yeah, he could bleed the hell out of it, but like I said, if the slave is gone, which it sounds like it is, it will never hold the fluid. If it were my car, I would replace everything. It is cheaper now then it will be in the long run if he continues driving with a messed up unit. 

OP, as for the bleeding, it is very easy. Have someone sit in the car while you go underneath. There is a long bleeder screw that is shaped to fit a socket on it. I don't exactly remember the size. Place the socket on the screw and have the person in the car push the clutch pedal to the floor. When he does, you open the bleeder screw. Fluid will spray out. Keep it open for a few seconds then tighten it back up and let the guy up top know to let off the clutch pedal. 

****MAKE SURE HE DOES NOT RELEASE THE PEDAL WHEN THE BLEED SCREW IS OPEN, OR AIR WILL ENTER INTO THE LINES!!****

When the screw is tightened and the pedal released, open the master cylinder and add the new Dot 4 Brake Fluid. Continue this process until the fluid coming out of the bleed screw is clear.


----------



## PDTMFC (Feb 11, 2013)

*why is my clutch peddle, non existant?*

Its like someone stole my trainny- but not- because she is in gear. Cant start her- and I did the clutch fluid- yes dot 4.... didnt bleed yet... have no driveway. Im amazed... parked her and then this. Any ideas? My mechanic is out of town.... Thanks- Kim


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Clutch pedal sensor is my guess. Car won't start if it doesn't think the pedal is engaged.


----------



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

Try unhooking the sensor ^ behind the clutch pedal and putting a wire between the two terminals. MAKE SURE YOU'RE IN NEUTRAL. This sensor makes it so you have to push the clutch down for your car to start, making it impossible to start the car in gear, which is something you really really really don't want to do. Just put it in neutral after you connect the terminals and try and start it. If it starts after that, it's that switch. If it doesn't, it could be a few things. Check the terminals on your starter to see if they are corroded. Make sure your MAF sensor is connected. Could simply be a bad starter, but I highly doubt that.


----------

